# 57500 and 58100



## KolarSue (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello, my provider is billing these two code, which are not allowed to be billed together due to CCI edits. Question; is there one code that encompasses both procedures? I cannot find one. Thanks!


----------



## TYSON1234 (Feb 1, 2013)

Look at 58110 (endometrial bx performed in conjunction with colposcopy-list separately).


----------



## karey (Apr 4, 2013)

58100 would be your best choice since it states- Endometrial sampling (biopsy) with or without endocervical sampling (biopsy), without cervical dilation, any method (separate procedure) 

58110 would be appropriate if indeed a colposcopy was performed.

Your doc probably just needs educated that these 2 cannot be billed together.


----------

